# Kobalt table saw problem



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

I bought a new table saw from Lowe's, the portable Kobalt model. When I assembled it and put the blade on, I noticed it causes the blade to go slightly dish shaped. I tried it with the new blade the saw came with, and my Freud Diablo blade as well. Both are totally flat blades when checked on a square outside of the table, and even when installed in the saw but with the arbor nut only just snugged. When I tighten it so that it can be used, then it causes the blade to go dish shaped. As I rotate the blade and check on a square, sometimes it appears ok, and at other points the square contacts the blade at the top but is as much as 1/16 off at the table surface. I've only had one other table saw, a cheap Craftsman model, but I never had this issue before. 

I am thinking I should just return it and not fool with it. Can anyone advise what might be the problem other than a defective saw? Maybe I am overtightening it? I have to admit, I pull down on it pretty hard, but this has never been an issue for the Craftsman,


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I don't think your overtighting it , I think there's something missing on the arbor here ? 
Seems as though a flat piece should be snugging up against the blade , yet as your tightening it your flexing it cause something's missing in this equation . Did you check the owners manual for a break down of the parts?
I know there's a few pieces on my arbor that can be removed


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

The only parts that were on it were two discs, one on each side of the blade, and then the nut on the outside of the blade. Thats all that I'm used to seeing on a saw blade arbor so I gave it no more thought. The manual shows only those parts, however it also says not to overtighten in bold letters. I probably gave it more torque than I was supposed to. Now even when I just tighten it about half of what I consider safe, I can literally watch the blade bow out past the edge of the riving knife. Maybe it is my fault or maybe it is just defective, but I think I will return it and pass on that model. All I can think that happened is when I torqued it, one or both of those discs might have been squeezed out of shape so that it now makes the blade bow. I just don't think I should be able to do that and if that happened, then I'd worry about the saw's ability to grip the blade while I use it. On my old saw, as much torque as I could give it was still fine. The blade doesn't bow. Hmm....cheap chinese steel maybe?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Duane...I would first disassemble the flat washers on the arbor. Make sure there is nothing behind them...burr, dirt, etc...

Check the parts list to make sure you have all the spacers, if any, in place. Assemble the arbor, washers, spacers, etc without the blade, tighten slowly and watch the flat washers come together as you tighten. See if you can spot anything obvious...turn the arbor as you go. Once assembled turn by hand and watch the washers for any obvious "runout".

are your washers cupped or flat...? do they rock if you put them on a flat surface...? did you assemble in the proper orientation...? does the blade fit over the smooth part of the arbor properly; no clearance, no bind, etc...?

If all this doesn't show anything obvious, return it...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Is the washer installed correctly small side facing outward?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Lowes is great on returns. That's what I'd do. You can fool around with something like this until the return period expires, and then you have what you have now, a saw you can't use. For years I had a Delta contractor saw I got from Lowes that worked OK, just underpowered and a small table. Got a Laguna Fusion 10 inch model and the difference in precision and results is astonishing. Just right pretty much out of the box. Easy setup too. The table saw is the center of any shop, it is not something on which you should scrimp.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

I have had saws which had cupped washers on the arbor which were only intended to be on the outside of the blade to provide force on the blade to keep it in contact with the flat on the arbor.
If both of your washers are cupped and facing the same direction, that could cause the blade to cup also. 
You might want to check that the two cupped faces of the washers are both facing the saw blade. When tightened that would tend to keep the blade straight.
Just another opinion.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I also agree with Tom do not waste to much time just return it


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

It came with the hardware already installed on the arbor. All I had to do was remove the nut and one washer. The inside washer is fixed permanently. I had the larger side of the outside washer facing the blade. I also made sure both were clean, flat, or at least as much as possible because they had rolled edges, and otherwise all looked normal. But for reasons I never found out, it cupped the blade when tightened, so I returned it. The girl in the hardware area said others had been returned for the same reason.

So, instead of another Kobalt, I left and went to Home Depot to look at the Ridgid R4512. I was really close to getting it, but it just seemed too big for the space I have available, a 13x22 garage that has all my other machines, and also contains the washer/dryer and water heater. Plus, I just really like the idea of a portable saw for work at home and away from home. I ended up getting the Ridgid R4513 portable saw. It is about the nicest portable I ever did see. The miter gauge alone is impressive, and I may start using it for the first time ever. The fence is much nicer than my old saw, self squaring, and was near perfect out of the box. It was 1/32 off in distance from fence to blade according to the built in ruler, but I adjusted the indicator by setting the fence an exact distance from the blade and double checking it with a steel ruler, then moving the indicator to reflect that measurement on the ruler. The blade on this saw came preinstalled so all I had to do was check it with a square. It was good. I believe I have a better saw now than what the Kobalt was. I absolutely hated knowing it costed within $30 of the price of the much nicer R4512, but shop space, portability, and just shear ease of movement all take priority over having the most saw for the best price. I am still happy though, because this saw feels much better to me than other portables have. It doesn't feel flimbsy or rickety at all. I feel like my abilities will increase simply from having such a better saw than I've had up until now.

I will run a few yards of wood through on the factory blade to see how it goes, but most likely I'll put my Freud blade on it after that.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad you are happy with your new purchase. You should get a lot of good use out of it.
I know what you mean about having limited space. I just have a small corner of a small basement and have to use my table saw as a work bench. But I get by.
Best of luck and be safe.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies and suggestions.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

*Glad you're happy witht the purchase*

Glad you're happy with the portable. Looked at one of the Rigids today and thought is was pretty nice. Well made, lots of folks love Rigid tools.


----------

